# leg press strength vs squat strength



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just curious what sort of differences people have between their squat and leg press. personally my leg press is about 3 times stronger than my squat


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

my max squat is 220kg,leg press is 400kg.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

The leg press is a machine for gay gentlemen, women and the mentally weak.

I only squat.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well I challenge you sir to train legs with me and then say leg press is for the weak:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> well I challenge you sir to train legs with me and then say leg press is for the weak:lol:


 he's joking mate, everyone knows porky only does stationary bike and leg extensions for legs


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Wont it vary depending on the kind of leg press machine used?

I get about twice the my squat on the hammer strength machine in my gym and then run out of places to add any more weight,


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> The leg press is a machine for gay gentlemen, women and the mentally weak.
> 
> I only squat.


Thats just cus your a PL.

Leg press is great. Max squat 230-250 (havnt maxd for afew months)

max press 300*3


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

last time i tried a 1 rep max leg press for a laugh it was 480kg.

i calculated 1 rep max for my squat before i tore my hamstring was just over 200kg.

a better comparison would be, how much can you quarter squat. because thats about similar ROM to the leg press


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Working sets on squats 90kg

Best I've done for reps on leg press 445kg but at the moment heaviest working sts would be 345-395kg depending on what we're doing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Depends on the leg press.

My gym has a monster leg press and i worked up to some thing silly like 18-20 plates per side last week. Now the problem with it is my ROM is two foot at very most and who knows how much your actually lifting on one of these at the end of the day!

But with squats it depends how deep you go i mean i have rack locked out over 400kg but with full rom my max is 280kgish raw.

I don't think there is any correlation between the two lifts.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Con said:


> Depends on the leg press.
> 
> My gym has a monster leg press and i worked up to some thing silly like 18-20 plates per side last week. Now the problem with it is my ROM is two foot at very most and who knows how much your actually lifting on one of these at the end of the day!
> 
> ...


belt and raps? is that 1 rep or a working set of?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> belt and raps? is that 1 rep or a working set of?


Well i have not squatted heavy in years tbh as it does very little for leg growth but at any given time i don't think i would have any problem squatting down into the hole and coming back up with 6.5 plates per side using only a belt. If nothing else my low back would carry me through the movement.

I hate squatting. As i said i have seen no results as far as growth goes and thats after doing sets of 20 and sets as heavy as possible with 1-3 reps. Using narrow stance, wide stance, deep and high squats. What makes my legs grow are deep hack squats.

I am looking forward greatly to your video Jim because its is very rare to see people squatting even 6 plates to depth raw for reps..... :beer:


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

yes i to am looking foward to this hobbit boy,i hear your a fat bastard now ? remember to set your alarm clock sun!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Con said:


> Well i have not squatted heavy in years tbh as it does very little for leg growth but at any given time i don't think i would have any problem squatting down into the hole and coming back up with 6.5 plates per side using only a belt. If nothing else my low back would carry me through the movement.
> 
> I hate squatting. As i said i have seen no results as far as growth goes and thats after doing sets of 20 and sets as heavy as possible with 1-3 reps. Using narrow stance, wide stance, deep and high squats. What makes my legs grow are deep hack squats.
> 
> I am looking forward greatly to your video Jim because its is very rare to see people squatting even 6 plates to depth raw for reps..... :beer:


i have not gon that heavy in a few months, but if it is only 3 reps i should be good to go. i know what you mean tho bout the big squats, i dnt see a lot of mass from them, i like geting 10-12 reps on squats. i can do this with about 240kg on a good day. my gym has no hack machine so if i do em its on a smith! they aint as good imo. i dnt think the narrow stance, wide stance make a diff realy i find the way you point your toes to be more of an influence on what part of the quad you hit?


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

dont know what it is with the legpress but i just dont get on with it, can only do about 20kg more than my squat


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bbeweel said:


> yes i to am looking foward to this hobbit boy,i hear your a fat bastard now ? remember to set your alarm clock sun!


no no buddy im up to a watery 95kg at 5.5 ft but im still lean as a bean! lol single figure bf% still. just ask massive if he thinks i can hit this? he has seen me do it for 7reps.

what time i gotta be in car 6.30?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> The leg press is a machine for gay gentlemen, women and the mentally weak.
> 
> I only squat.


^^^^ as usual Im with porky:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> well I challenge you sir to train legs with me and then say leg press is for the weak:lol:


I reckon porky should do that,

But next week of course, you would have to squat with him


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i have not gon that heavy in a few months, but if it is only 3 reps i should be good to go. i know what you mean tho bout the big squats, i dnt see a lot of mass from them, i like geting 10-12 reps on squats. i can do this with about 240kg on a good day. my gym has no hack machine so if i do em its on a smith! they aint as good imo. i dnt think the narrow stance, wide stance make a diff realy i find the way you point your toes to be more of an influence on what part of the quad you hit?


Well with the wide stance you use more inner thigh while close stance hits the front of the quads hard. I have tried moving my feet in various positions also. I simply don't think my body is suited to squatting. I can deadlift super heavy and feel fine the next day. If i squat very heavy i barely can walk for a week after and then to top things off my legs get no bigger:laugh:

Well by the sounds of it your a squatting machine get a video up even if its not 270kg. 240kg for 12 is very impressive IMO.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Con said:


> Well with the wide stance you use more inner thigh while close stance hits the front of the quads hard. I have tried moving my feet in various positions also. I simply don't think my body is suited to squatting. I can deadlift super heavy and feel fine the next day. If i squat very heavy i barely can walk for a week after and then to top things off my legs get no bigger:laugh:
> 
> Well by the sounds of it your a squatting machine get a video up even if its not 270kg. 240kg for 12 is very impressive IMO.


i just find that the closer my feet get the more i fuk my lower back. i will over the next few wks get a few squat vids up. i want to get this 270 up 1st tho


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I reckon porky should do that,
> 
> But next week of course, you would have to squat with him


no problem im up for that what sort of numbers we looking at here?

porky u clean or supplementing


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> The leg press is a machine for gay gentlemen, women and the mentally weak.
> 
> I only squat.


If your a powerlifter then you would think like that but otherwise that statement is BS.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cant compare leg press and squat really as there is so much different between the 2. Also depends on the leg press machine as they are all different.

I squat about 200kg but then i leg pressed 670kg once so you see what i mean


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

My leg press is loads stronger than my squats.. At least 3 times as powerfull with good form on both


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Currently I've squatted 200kg, and leg pressed 400kg


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Depends, theres different kinds of leg presses..


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

can press 360kg but best ive ever squated is only 140kg

I know the squat is king overall but for actual quad mass do you think leg press is better


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i do more leg press than squats onli been squating for maybe 4 weeks my leg press is from 7 plates aside to 9 max and my squat is 100kg


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Leg Press is an exercise for retards to boast about how much weight they use.

Anyone who thinks they train hard because they use loads of weight on a leg press is a fool 

In reality it bears no relation to squat strength.


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Leg Press is an exercise for retards to boast about how much weight they use.
> 
> Anyone who thinks they train hard because they use loads of weight on a leg press is a fool
> 
> In reality it bears no relation to squat strength.


lol i think my poundages confirm your last statement but you cant train hard on a leg press please


----------

